# Anyone know a place to get stock garden tractor wheels widened in south jersey



## Rockchopper86 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi I'm having no luck finding any used wider wheels for my sears suburban does anybody know a place in south jersey I'm in Vineland area that can widen my stock 12x7 wheels to acomadate a 26-12-12 tire or I'm also still interested in some used ones if anybody has any


----------

